# kubota L245dt power steering pump engine mount



## doc harper (Jul 31, 2018)

i would like to mount a power steering pump on a kubota L245dt. would like to mount automotive type with v belt on engine. 3 cylinder diesel 1.1 engine. or if theres another way to mount the pump on the engine. i've heard you can use the hyd. pump that operates the front end loader and 3pt. im not that familiar with hydraulics and don't want to take chance on ruining the pump and thats why i would like to mount a pump on engine.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Doc harper, welcome to the forum.

Check out the attached L245DT's listed in salvage for the pump you want.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/kubota/l245dt/farm-equipment


----------

